
Micromusic.net chiptune radio (1999) - hnzix
http://micromusic.net/
======
jchw
If you like this, there are quite a few good internet radio stations that
focus on video game and chip music. One of my personal favorites is
rainwave.cc.

~~~
FreeFull
I enjoy listening to Nectarine Radio
[https://scenestream.net/demovibes/](https://scenestream.net/demovibes/) which
streams demoscene music, a significant portion of which is chiptunes.

~~~
jchw
Of course, we can't forget SceneSat, if we're talking demoscene.

------
drenvuk
Listening in and loving it. Probably going to listen to this all day.

------
casenjo
I'm a huge chiptune fan, this is perfect for me for coding. Thanks! :D

------
tarboreus
Terrifying.

~~~
andai
The bitrate, I assume? :)

~~~
derefr
It's funny; I wanted to upload a bunch of music from KeygenMusic.net into
iTunes Match; but it wouldn't take them, because iTunes Match thinks that
anything with a bitrate below, I think, 128kbps, is speech from a voice-
recorder rather than professionally-mastered music.

In the end, I re-rendered all the music myself using a tracker program to
FLAC, and from there to Q=256 constrained AAC. Each file was probably four
times the size for no noticeable gain in sound quality, but at least they
upload now. :)

~~~
jeffalyanak
Was it not possible to get the source modules themselves and actually record
them at a higher bitrate?

~~~
derefr
That’s what I said I did, in the second paragraph. “Render” is the verb for
going from a digital sequencer file to an analogue output (just like going
from SVG to PNG is “rendering.”)

~~~
jeffalyanak
Ah, I see, sorry for the confusion. I've always personally used terms like re-
encode because the end product is still a digital encoding.

I suppose a lot of people in the music world would prefer to call it bouncing.
I think all these terms are valid.

~~~
derefr
> the end product is still a digital encoding

A digital encoding _of Nyquist samples_ , though—meaning that you've got
something which, at that point, is a lossless description of the equivalent
analogue intensities that would be cut into a depth groove. (Provided that
none of the data is above the Nyquist frequency, which is usually true-by-
design in the kind of chiptune audio being discussed here.)

There isn't really any difference between holding onto the digital data after
rendering it, and holding onto an (ideal, lossless) recording medium
containing the analogue waveform you got by putting that digital data through
a DAC. There's a bijection—you can always recover one from the other.

So why not think of PCM audio as an "analogue medium"—just one that requires a
blob of digital logic to turn it into a signal on a wire, rather than a
stylus?

